# Making Python Enclosure



## pyalda (Dec 22, 2011)

hey all
I wanna know if wood stain or lacquer would some how effect the python due to chemicals in it.
I thought it would be a good idea if I lacquered the wood so nothing gets absorbed in the wood (easier to clean)
I have not made it yet but your suggestions would really help me 
cheers


----------



## JAS101 (Dec 22, 2011)

if the stain or lacquer is left to dry/cure for a couple of weeks then it should be fine .


----------



## pyalda (Dec 22, 2011)

would it effect if i just left it to dry for a couple of days. lets say a week


----------



## AirCooled (Dec 22, 2011)

Get the water based stains and sealers,less odour


----------



## chase77 (Dec 22, 2011)

I've been using oil based stain and varnish and there's no problem. The smell goes in about a week.


----------



## Red-Ink (Dec 22, 2011)

I use estapol on my enclosures...


----------



## pyalda (Dec 22, 2011)

me again
for most enclosures the heat mat is under a thin glass sheet and on the wooden floor of the enclosure.
if i lacquered... wouldn't the heat mat stick to the floor.

hey
is it okay to use saw dust instead of newspaper for the python enclosure floor.
will it effect its breathing. 
cheers


----------



## pyalda (Nov 20, 2012)

has anyone tried SAND on the encloures floor, im not so sure if the heat matt will be effective enuf for the snake.


----------



## Coastal_Girl (Nov 20, 2012)

There is a water proof sealant you can buy, Just leave it a few days to get rid of any fumes and then its fine.

- - - Updated - - -

I used sand for my black headed. We had a heat light in with him though. Looked great and he loved digging in the sand. Just make sure you have a non sand area to feed him so he doesnt eat the sand.


----------



## pyalda (Dec 24, 2012)

i have a rubber green heat matt that can be placed just about directly underneath the snake, just wondering if i should use sand....has anyone tried SAND on the encloures floor, im not so sure if the heat matt will be effective enuf for the snake.


----------



## Raddy318 (Dec 24, 2012)

Don't use sand or saw dust. Use Kritters Kumble or reptile bark, or aspen bedding.. 
sand and saw dust and get into the snakes nose and cause breathing problems.

- - - Updated - - -

Don't use sand or saw dust. Use Kritters Kumble or reptile bark, or aspen bedding.. 
sand and saw dust and get into the snakes nose and cause breathing problems.

also put a tile over your heat Matt, if the snake lays directly on the heat Matt it can get a nasty burn.


----------



## pyalda (Dec 24, 2012)

sweet thanks


----------



## The_Geeza (Dec 24, 2012)

Throw the green rubber mat in the bin...they r rubbish and the only ones that fail ........change to Heat cords...u wont be disapointed


----------



## pyalda (Dec 26, 2012)

i got a wooden wardrobe which im turning intro a python enclouser. im nearly done but i wanted to see if spliting it into a double python enlcuser would be any good. r there any ups and downs by doing this. ive already split it; its a massive compartment so ..just wondering. 
all suggestions will be helpful
cheers


----------



## The_Geeza (Dec 26, 2012)

pyalda said:


> i got a wooden wardrobe which im turning intro a python enclouser. im nearly done but i wanted to see if spliting it into a double python enlcuser would be any good. r there any ups and downs by doing this. ive already split it; its a massive compartment so ..just wondering.
> all suggestions will be helpful
> cheers


u need to show pics


----------

